# Callas as Brünnhilde in Die Walküre, Venice, Jan 1949



## Green pasture (Aug 11, 2015)

plumblossom said:


> Callas as Brünnhilde in Die Walküre, Teatro La Fenice, Venice, Jan 1949, conducted by Serafin. It was within the same month that she replaced the indisposed Margherita Carosio and sang Elvira in Bellini's I Puritani. The alternating of the roles of Brünnhilde and Elvira in her performances at La Fenice within a short span of time created a huge sensation and marked the birth of the Callas legend.


----------

